

Why managers should act like venture capitalists - spivey
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704476104575439723695579664.html?mod=googlenews_wsj#printMode

======
gaius
_Complicated enterprises, like maintaining Wikipedia or building a Linux
operating system, now can be accomplished with little or no corporate
management structure at all._

By people who have day jobs in traditional organizations. What percentage of
Wikipedia is written by full-time employees of Wikimedia? What percentage of
IBM's Linux development budget comes from hardware sales or consulting fees?

